# BTEA - Summer months??



## Mumtoe&e (21 Feb 2010)

I am currently in receipt of Back to Education Allowance, and wondering when does payment cease for the summer???

Also, do I have to reapply all over again in september, when I start back in college?

I will not receive any social welfare payment for the summer months

Thanks in advance


----------



## Welfarite (22 Feb 2010)

This from the guidelines......
*3.3 Duration of Payment*

In certain instances, the Back to Education Allowance is payable for the duration of the academic year only. The allowance is NOT payable for the summer period between academic years to BTEA participants who were in receipt of Jobseekers Allowance or Jobseekers Benefit prior to participation in the scheme. 
Persons who were in receipt of One-Parent Family Payment, Deserted Wife's Allowance, Deserted Wife's Benefit, Widow's/Widower's Non-Contributory Pension, Widow's/Widower's Contributory Pension, Prisoner's Wife's Allowance, Disability Allowance, Blind Pension, Invalidity Pension, Incapacity Supplement, Carer's Allowance or Illness Benefit prior to participation in the scheme are not affected by this condition and retain payment during the summer period.
Where BTEA participants (Second or Third Level Option) are unable to find employment during the summer period, subject to satisfying the usual qualifying conditions, they may be entitled to claim an unemployment payment (JA/JB).
In circumstances where BTEA participants have to, as an integral or compulsory part of their course of study, undertake a period of work placement/experience, the allowance will continue in payment for this period. The participant must supply written evidence from the Registrars Office/Admissions Office or Student Records Office of the school/college/institution confirming this.
BTEA participants who commenced postgraduate courses of study prior to 1 January 2003 will continue to be funded under the BTEA scheme to the completion of their course of study that they initially applied for.
SWLO's will contact, in March/April of each year, BTEA participants who were previously in receipt of an unemployment payment to determine their intentions for the new academic year. Participants will also be requested to supply the date of last attendance for the current academic year. Payment of the allowance will continue to this date.
Failure to notify the Department of intentions in respect of the forthcoming academic year will result in the immediate suspension of the Back to Education Allowance. 
BTEA participants who are progressing to the next year of their course or who are progressing in second level or third level undergraduate qualifications will have their BTEA reinstated from the commencement of the new academic year irrespective of whether they were in receipt of an unemployment payment for the summer period. All participants must supply written confirmation from school/college/institute that they have registered as a full-time day student for the new academic year.


----------



## Mumtoe&e (22 Feb 2010)

Thanks a lot for that Welfarite - answers all my questions, much appreciated!


----------

